
Neighborhood protest over tiny home development in Kansas gets ugly - SQL2219
https://www.kansas.com/news/nation-world/national/article216981455.html
======
mockindignant
Textbook NIMBYism. I have no sympathy for the current homeowners, who
apparently are unable to come up with any reason to oppose the construction
based in fact. It’s just poorly veiled classism.

